
YouTube bans almost 2,600 Chinese channels for influence operations - elorant
https://www.cnet.com/news/youtube-banned-almost-2600-channels-from-china-for-influence-operations-in-second-quarter/
======
nxx
What qualifies as influence operations? Does freedom of speech only applies to
US citizens and politicians?

~~~
AnimalMuppet
"Freedom of speech" is not the same as "freedom to lie on Youtube".

Let's say I want to say something pro-China. I have the freedom to do that
(even, at the moment, on Youtube). But that's not an influence operation.

Let's say I want to consistently say pro-China things, with an idea of moving
US opinion and policy, while pretending to be, say, a housewife in Dayton,
while I'm really in mainland China working for their government as part of an
ongoing campaign. _That 's_ an influence operation.

